# Jews



## soxmuscle (Mar 20, 2010)

While we're discussing people who suck, I might as well ask my question about Jews.

Jews have been persecuted since the beginning of time.

Why?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 20, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> While we're discussing people who suck, I might as well ask my question about Jews.
> 
> Jews have been persecuted since the beginning of time.
> 
> Why?



From the Romans sacking and burning Jerusalem to the Spanish Inquisition, Progroms in Russia, and WWII.

Minority religion for one.

Other reasons, that I'd rather not get into.

Try to find the book by Alexander Sohzenitsuyn called "200 Years together" about Jews in Russia.

You won't find in on Amazon nor any where else.

The book has been censored.  Like many things related to what Jews do.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 20, 2010)

I get that it's a minority religion.  

The history books blame the hate on an overwhelming feeling that people who refused to conform to christian beliefs were disloyal.

That makes a sliver of sense to me - I can see the barbarians back in the day wanting to kill some stupid heeb for not believing in what they believe, but I can't fathom that assertion holding firm for centuries upon centuries.

The history books also say that Hitler's hatred for the Jews was simply a political tactic, but I find that hard to believe as well.

If you know more about the topic, please, get into it.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 20, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> *While we're discussing people who suck*, I might as well ask my question about Jews.
> 
> Jews have been persecuted since the beginning of time.
> 
> Why?



I don't agree with the boldfaced, however, Wiki offers what I already suspected:

"In the Middle Ages Antisemitism in Europe was religious. Though not part of Roman Catholic dogma, many Christians, including members of the clergy, have held the Jewish people collectively responsible *for killing Jesus.*"

More @ *Persecution of Jews - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

But "killing Jesus" was all supposed to be part of the plan, so _another_ question might be, "Why does God have it out for the Jews?"


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't actually hate Jews but I find the stereotypical Jew, which happens to be the majority of them, to be downright annoying.

Thanks for the wiki post though, I hadn't seen that whenever I've tried to tackle this issue in the past.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 21, 2010)

this goes back long before Christianity. Jews as slaves in Egypt anyone? The Jews are in my opinion the most xenophobic people on the planet. Jews do a very good job of separating themselves from the populace, even if they are integrated into it's workforce. This in my opinion brings a lot of it on. How do you accept someone when they don't accept you? for much of the history of the earth mono-theism separated them from other cultures. now even that monotheism is widely accepted in the western world it doesn't change much. Jews, Muslims, and Christians all call Abraham father, yet all three claim to be the true religion of the God of Abraham. it's a very complicated subject


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 21, 2010)

jews like Big Smoothy tend to be fat, eat candy, have asthma and no friends.

take no pity


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 21, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> The history books also say that Hitler's hatred for the Jews was simply a political tactic, but I find that hard to believe as well.
> 
> If you know more about the topic, please, get into it.



I think Hitler's hatred of Jews and exterminating them was far more than a political tactic.  

Hitler has "issues," that's for.  

Hitler is likely of Jewish descent, as he was related to the Schickleburger family.

He had his ancestors graves in his hometown, bombed intentionally, by ordering the German army to conduct artillary exercises on the graveyard, thus destroying all of the graves.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 21, 2010)

Curt James said:


> "In the Middle Ages Antisemitism in Europe was religious. Though not part of Roman Catholic dogma, many Christians, including members of the clergy, have held the Jewish people collectively responsible *for killing Jesus.*"



Also, a serious note:

Most Jews are not "semitic."

They are descendents of the Khazars, largely.  The Khazars conversted to Judaism north of the Caucus regions and migrated to Eastern and Central Europed.

Also, the ADL - Anti-Defamation League - just accused Gen. Petreus of "anti-semticism" for a brief comment about unilateral and biased support for Israely by the US has casued problems with Arabic nations in the Middle East.

The ADL is a pro-Zionist organization that pretends to protect against "anti-semiticism."

Google, AIPAC, also.

AIPAC, is the Jewish lobby in the USA.  One of the most powerful lobbies in the US.


----------



## boobuddy12345 (Mar 21, 2010)

Well, the Jews are "God's chosen..." , whch would set them up real quick.

JB


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 21, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> this goes back long before Christianity. Jews as slaves in Egypt anyone? The Jews are in my opinion the most xenophobic people on the planet. *Jews do a very good job of separating themselves from the populace, even if they are integrated into it's workforce. This in my opinion brings a lot of it on. How do you accept someone when they don't accept you?* for much of the history of the earth mono-theism separated them from other cultures. now even that monotheism is widely accepted in the western world it doesn't change much. Jews, Muslims, and Christians all call Abraham father, yet all three claim to be the true religion of the God of Abraham. it's a very complicated subject



This is a great post.

One of the more captivating points that is brought about in my history class is how da German! economy was struggling mightily and yet Jews continued to prosper which Hitler credited to the Jews utilizing similar tactics to the ones he is now famous for in order to preserve their financial prowess.

In other words, the Jews recognized that the economy was tanking and utilized immoral tactics to ensure that they would continue to prosper, something Hitler vowed to do to preserve not only da German! financial standing but they're position as a world power as well.

Hitler blames this for the reason why World War I began.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 21, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> this goes back long before Christianity. Jews as slaves in Egypt anyone? The Jews are in my opinion the most xenophobic people on the planet. Jews do a very good job of separating themselves from the populace, even if they are integrated into it's workforce. This in my opinion brings a lot of it on. *How do you accept someone when they don't accept you?* for much of the history of the earth mono-theism separated them from other cultures. now even that monotheism is widely accepted in the western world it doesn't change much. Jews, Muslims, and Christians all call Abraham father, yet all three claim to be the true religion of the God of Abraham. it's a very complicated subject



You realize this is exactly why people don't like Mormons right? 

Well, I can't argue that everything you posted isn't true, because it is. Jewish people have an extremely strong drive to maintain the strength of the Jewish people. This comes in the form of strict and rigid education for the young, demanding excellence of all children, and a strong family bonds. 

That type of life will produce great mean and great monsters. Jews produce Albert Einsteins and Bernie Madoffs.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> this goes back long before Christianity. Jews as slaves in Egypt anyone? The Jews are in my opinion the most xenophobic people on the planet. Jews do a very good job of separating themselves from the populace, even if they are integrated into it's workforce. This in my opinion brings a lot of it on. How do you accept someone when they don't accept you?



Well put.  Jews only help Jews.  Which I guess is their right, but it doesn't make you any friends.  Having said that, my experience with Jews in Los Angeles has generally been good.

The self-segregation theory also explains blacks in modern America.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2010)

KelJu said:


> You realize this is exactly why people don't like Mormons right?



I'm calling bullshit on your bullshit.  I lived in Salt Lake for years and never had this problem.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 21, 2010)

KelJu said:


> You realize this is exactly why people don't like Mormons right?
> 
> Well, I can't argue that everything you posted isn't true, because it is. Jewish people have an extremely strong drive to maintain the strength of the Jewish people. This comes in the form of strict and rigid education for the young, demanding excellence of all children, and a strong family bonds.
> 
> That type of life will produce great mean and great monsters. Jews produce Albert Einsteins and Bernie Madoffs.



I disagree.

Jews and Mormons cannot be compared in the context you describe and in any context.

Mormonism, is only what? 170 years old?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 21, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I'm calling bullshit on your bullshit.  I lived in Salt Lake for years and never had this problem.




And I call bullshit on your bullshit calling. I'm not getting into this again, because you are always going to defend anything about the Mormon's that isn't positive in your eyes just because you met a few, and you thought they were nice people. 

Mormons and Jews in America are very similar. You damn well that is the truth.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 21, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Jews and Mormons cannot be compared in the context you describe and in any context.
> 
> Mormonism, is only what? 170 years old?



Anything can be compared. I can compare you with the shit I just took, and come out with quite a few similarities. 

Both have a strong sense of preserving their values.
Both have a strong family network.
Both are inclusive. 
Both insist that religion is part of daily life
Both have in the past opposed marriage outside their religion, and in more fundamentalist families, still do. 

Do the Mormon's not believe they are direct descendants of the House of Israel?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 21, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Anything can be compared. I can compare you with the shit I just took, and come out with quite a few similarities.
> 
> Both have a strong sense of preserving their values.
> Both have a strong family network.
> ...



Yes, anything can be compared.

But the Talmud was written 3,000 years ago.

Comparing Judaism with Mormonism is a far stretch.

Apples and Oranges.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 21, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Do the Mormon's not believe they are direct descendants of the House of Israel?



I kind of figured that comment would elicit a response. Yea, we do believe we are of the House of Israel. We also believe anyone can become of the House of Israel. 

  Mathew 3:9 And think not to say within yourselves, We have Abraham to our father: for I say unto you, that God is able of these stones to raise up children unto Abraham.

Mormons can be viewed as separatist to a point I will concede. We do tend to gather amongst ourselves and build strong LDS communities. Having said that we are in my opinion one of the most inclusive religions that claim Abraham as our father. Our missionary work, and charitable contributions can not be denied and both of these are directed mainly outside of the Church.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 21, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> Yes, anything can be compared.
> 
> But the Talmud was written 3,000 years ago.
> 
> ...



A comparison of Mormonism/Judaism is a fun intellectual exercise in my opinion.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 21, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> I kind of figured that comment would elicit a response. Yea, we do believe we are of the House of Israel. We also believe anyone can become of the House of Israel.
> 
> Mathew 3:9 And think not to say within yourselves, We have Abraham to our father: for I say unto you, that God is able of these stones to raise up children unto Abraham.
> 
> Mormons can be viewed as separatist to a point I will concede. We do tend to gather amongst ourselves and build strong LDS communities. Having said that we are in my opinion one of the most inclusive religions that claim Abraham as our father. Our missionary work, and charitable contributions can not be denied and both of these are directed mainly outside of the Church.




Exactly, which in and of itself isn't a bad thing. I never intended it to be when I called you out on it. I simply wanted to know whether you knew that as you were typing out why people don't like the Jews, you were also describing much of your own religious practice. 

As it turns out, you did, and you knew I was going to question that. That makes me very happy.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 21, 2010)

KelJu said:


> And I call bullshit on your bullshit calling. I'm not getting into this again, because you are always going to defend anything about the Mormon's that isn't positive in your eyes just because you met a few, and you thought they were nice people.
> 
> Mormons and Jews in America are very similar. You damn well that is the truth.



living in Salt Lake for 7 years I think he met more than a few


----------



## KelJu (Mar 21, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> Yes, anything can be compared.
> 
> But the Talmud was written 3,000 years ago.
> 
> ...



Well everything can't be so similar as the turd in my toilet, and your face.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 21, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> I kind of figured that comment would elicit a response. Yea, we do believe we are of the House of Israel. We also believe anyone can become of the House of Israel.
> 
> Mathew 3:9 And think not to say within yourselves, We have Abraham to our father: for I say unto you, that God is able of these stones to raise up children unto Abraham.
> 
> Mormons can be viewed as separatist to a point I will concede. We do tend to gather amongst ourselves and build strong LDS communities. Having said that we are in my opinion one of the most inclusive religions that claim Abraham as our father. Our missionary work, and charitable contributions can not be denied and both of these are directed mainly outside of the Church.



what if I prefer to be from the House of IRON?


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 21, 2010)

Robert said:


> what if I prefer to be from the House of IRON?



Mathew 6:19-21
19 Lay not up for yourselves treasures upon earth, where moth and rust doth corrupt, and where thieves break through and steal: 20 But lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust doth corrupt, and where thieves do not break through nor steal: 21 For where your treasure is, there will your heart be also.

















jk.   I had to though. Mormons believe that the body is a temple and being healthy physically is important for spiritual health as well.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 21, 2010)

Most of the tales of persecution (the holocaust being the most significant) are BS to further the jewish agenda (i.e. creation of the state of Israel, control of media, banks, etc).


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 21, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Most of the tales of persecution (the holocaust being the most significant) are BS to further the jewish agenda (i.e. creation of the state of Israel, control of media, banks, etc).


 
i guess they faked killing all them jews....


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 21, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Most of the tales of persecution (the holocaust being the most significant) are BS to further the jewish agenda (i.e. creation of the state of Israel, control of media, banks, etc).



 a holocaust denier here at IM? now i've seen everything.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 21, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> a holocaust denier here at IM? now i've seen everything.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> They could of died from natural causes.
> 
> Was anyone there to confirm or deny this?



you mean other than the US and Russian soldiers who liberated the concentration camps, as well as the germans who admitted it?


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 21, 2010)

Where did 11-17 million people go?

Saying that the holocaust didn't happen is downright stupid, although I can see how they may use that devastation to "further the Jewish agenda."


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that was a joke...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> They could of died from natural causes.
> 
> Was anyone there to confirm or deny this?


 yep the marched in like lemmings and in a fit of depression the gassed themselfs


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2010)

The Situation said:


> yep the marched in like lemmings and in a fit of depression the gassed themselfs



That makes sense.  They were living in Germany.

I just thought about what it would be like to live there, and I almost gassed myself.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 21, 2010)

DOMS said:


> That makes sense. They were living in Germany.
> 
> I just thought about what it would be like to live there, and I almost gassed myself.


 

obama is doing it right now soon we'll all be gassed


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 21, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Most of the tales of persecution (the holocaust being the most significant) are BS to further the jewish agenda (i.e. creation of the state of Israel, control of media, banks, etc).



I believe the Holocaust happened and Jews were targeted.

Many died of Typhus, and if the total Jewish deaths was 6 million, remember that 60 million people died in WWII, mostly civilian.

Yes, the Holocaust is used to further the Jewish Zionist agenda.

An Israeli filmmakter recently released a movie about this.


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 21, 2010)

The only thing unfair about all that shit is that the nazi soldiers got theyre meth and cheque drops free mmmmmm meth and cheque drops makes me wanna fuck someone to death


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 21, 2010)

It was carefully orchestrated so that roughly 6 million were relocated throughout Europe.  The whole purpose of it was to take back the land of Israel.  It was all part of a much larger Zionist agenda, as is the current global economic meltdown.

To get a better understanding of what happened then and how it relates to what's happening now, you should read _Jewish Supremacism: My Awakening on the Jewish Question, _by David Duke.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 21, 2010)

Oooh and they would beat me unmercifully and tie me to the pier and rub pissclams up my assneck....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 21, 2010)

They are some cheap ass mother fuckers too.  I've never been around too many kykes myself.  But, everyone I've ever known who had to live around them says pretty much the same thing, that they're some rude, unfriendly, and pushy mfers who definitely believe that they're the friggin chosen one's and YOU are NOT.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 21, 2010)

Werd!!! A old buddy of mine who's an electrician dreaded doing a job for them.

Hindus too. They're also cheap as fuck.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 21, 2010)

Werd.  I know about some hindus.  My mom went to high school in Long Island.  She can't stand them hebes to this day.  My son's best friend is a little jew boy from his school.  His parents ain't friendly at all either.  They're always wearing their beenies and the star of david and shit.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 21, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> It was carefully orchestrated so that roughly 6 million were relocated throughout Europe.  The whole purpose of it was to take back the land of Israel.  It was all part of a much larger Zionist agenda, as is the current global economic meltdown.
> 
> To get a better understanding of what happened then and how it relates to what's happening now, you should read _Jewish Supremacism: My Awakening on the Jewish Question, _by David Duke.



This has got to be a trolling attempt. It has to be.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 21, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd. I know about some hindus. My mom went to high school in Long Island. She can't stand them hebes to this day. My son's best friend is a little jew boy from his school. His parents ain't friendly at all either. They're always wearing their beenies and the star of david and shit.


 
Many moons ago I used to work at a liquor store. Those smelly dotheads would come in with coupons and buy whatever shit was on sale. And demand rainchecks for $3 bottles of wine. 

Unbelievable.

This one skinny jew with the beanie and ropes down the sides of his pants comes into my gym. I guess they aren't allowed to wear workout clothes?


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 21, 2010)

MySpace Player


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 21, 2010)

So ignant..

Haha.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 21, 2010)

Please watch this, made by an Israeli Jew:






YouTube Video


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 21, 2010)

A film on Zionism and the charges of anti-semiticism. The common names such as Foxman of the ADL and Finklestein are noted. As well as some new names, I haven't heard of. An Israeli, does the film.



> *The Film Zionists Are Trying To Crush*
> 
> Israeli director Yoav Shamir embarks on a provocative – and at times irreverent – quest to answer the question, “What is anti-Semitism today?” Does it remain a dangerous and immediate threat? Or is it a scare tactic used by right-wing Zionists to discredit their critics? Speaking with an array of people from across the political spectrum (including the head of the Anti-Defamation League and its fiercest critic, author Norman Finkelstein) and traveling to places like Auschwitz (alongside Israeli school kids) and Brooklyn (to explore reports of violence against Jews), Shamir discovers the realities of anti-Semitism today. His findings are shocking, enlightening and – surprisingly – often wryly funny.
> 
> ...



Link (EDIT: The film in the previous link is not working,


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2010)

come on, admit it. Both mormons and jews are pretty gay


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 22, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> Also, a serious note:
> 
> Most Jews are not "semitic."
> 
> ...



Can you paste a link to that?


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 22, 2010)

NM...plain as day on google.

surprised i never read about that one


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 22, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> Can you paste a link to that?



Yes, this is from _Ha'aretz_

And more quotes will be found if you click the link below.



> Share |
> Last update - 23:22 18/03/2010
> ADL: Petraeus wrong to link anti-U.S. attitude to Mideast peace
> By Natasha Mozgovaya, Haaretz Correspondent
> ...


]

Link & Entire: ADL: Petraeus wrong to link anti-U.S. attitude to Mideast peace - Haaretz - Israel News


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 22, 2010)

BS,

do you know where I could find that documentary online?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 22, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> come on, admit it. Both mormons and jews are pretty gay



Well, there's certainly plenty to hate about both of them.  I like jews better meself, prolly because there are so many more reasons to hate them.  They make it easy for ya...... because they're jews.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 22, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> It was carefully orchestrated so that roughly 6 million were relocated throughout Europe. The whole purpose of it was to take back the land of Israel. It was all part of a much larger Zionist agenda, as is the current global economic meltdown.
> 
> To get a better understanding of what happened then and how it relates to what's happening now, you should read _Jewish Supremacism: My Awakening on the Jewish Question, _by David Duke.


 

you betcha what color is the sky in your world


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 22, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> BS,
> 
> do you know where I could find that documentary online?



Google, if it's available.

It's a new release, so it might or might not be available online.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 22, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> BS,
> 
> do you know where I could find that documentary online?



Don't waste your time. Smoothy will direct you to videos by David "dye my hair blond to look more Aryan" Duke the Grand Wizard of the KKK.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 22, 2010)

I simply want to know why Jews have been hated since the beginning of time.

If you have another documentary that helps to answer this question, feel free to send it my way.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 22, 2010)

One guess: they are one of the few demographics that have actually been around since the beginning of time and still continue to have a influential presence today


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 22, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> I simply want to know why Jews have been hated since the beginning of time.
> 
> If you have another documentary that helps to answer this question, feel free to send it my way.



Well I guess a Jew might tell you that satan works hardest against God's church. If you were to take a religious view.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 22, 2010)

Is Alex Jones a Zionist, shill?






YouTube Video


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 23, 2010)

A report on AIPAC, and how Presidential candidates support it.

Note the false statement by McCain.






YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Mar 24, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> I simply want to know why Jews have been hated since the beginning of time.
> 
> If you have another documentary that helps to answer this question, feel free to send it my way.


Because they enjoy freedom, same reason everyone hates America, same reason blacks were segregated, same reason people hate hippies....Pharoah let my people go, give me liberty or give me death, power to the people, free love and peace man.....cause they give other inspiration and the powers that be seed the hate to keep a tight leash on the people under their power.  The Jews had started to become known as good business men so people got it in their head that they must be making a power play because so many owned prominent businesses, hell Henry Ford was even suspicious of them....  I think we'll see something similar with Indians as more and more become CEO's of large corporations some nut job is going to convince people that they are making a move to take over the country and start a movement.... It's just a non-stop cycle of hate


----------



## bandaidwoman (Mar 24, 2010)

I dated a lot of jewish guys in college, they were very nice and fun and generous but with a first name of Christy, I wasn't too popular with their parents......

I think Maniclion is right but also, as an non christian when I read the bible it was pretty obvious the personal God that revealed himself to the Jews in the old testament had a one sided political policy, favoring the jews and desimating the arabics, persians, philistines, etc etc . Perhaps, people when reading the bible subconsciously realized this.  It's no wonder, Jesus had to come along to try to extend that personal god to the gentiles.  And then Mohamed had to come along to try to extend that personal god to the arabic world which was left out in the cold when it came to monotheism.  The notion of the Jews killing Jesus is ludicrous ( jews were slaughtered during the Maccabean war because they refused to break sabbath laws, but violated many when they held court and trial during sabbath to try an errant Jew) .  They made great scapegoats in the New Testament, were heavily favored politically in the old testament, no wonder everyone hates them.  By the way, the Asians have always admired the Jews, with the possible exception of the Japanese.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 24, 2010)

So, manic...

In your opinion, because Jews were becoming prominent business owners, people began to believe that they were trying to take over the world and thus is the reason for their persecution since the beginning of time?

That's certainly an interesting position - what about the historians who state there was this Jewish agenda?


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 24, 2010)

bandaidwoman said:


> I dated a lot of jewish guys in college, they were very nice and fun and generous *but with a first name of Christy, I wasn't too popular with their parents......*



That's one thing I hate about religion.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 24, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> So, manic...
> 
> In your opinion, because Jews were becoming prominent business owners, people began to believe that they were trying to take over the world and thus is the reason for their persecution since the beginning of time?
> 
> That's certainly an interesting position - what about the historians who state there was this Jewish agenda?


No I'm giving examples of the different reason hatred has sprung up time after time, at one time blacks were hated because they were slaves and thought less than human, now people hate them because they think they are all thuggish, criminally minded race baiting instigators.....people reinvent reasons to hate....


If you read 'The International Jew' you'll see that the first chapter whines about the Jewish business ethic, Ford said that you forbid them to do business in one direction they'll do it in another, tell them they can't sell new clothes they start a vintage clothing store, he claims they created the salvage industry(oh my god the jews are recycling gas them!)  Hitler paraphrased a lot of Ford's rantings in Mein Kampf....the first and foremost worry was they were invading every industry in a move to take over the world.....


----------



## sweetjaymz (Mar 24, 2010)

ive been reading this shit for a couple of days and some of yall are fucking hilarious!!!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 25, 2010)

Please watch this entirely and comment.  Don't shoot the messenger.






YouTube Video


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 25, 2010)

meh, it you want to put fourth an arguments you can do a much better job than Duke...he reeks of jealousy malice


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 26, 2010)

Don't shoot the messenger.  Focus on the facts. 

And no, I never focused on Duke, nor believed in his ideas 30 years ago.


----------



## middleofwind (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't know much about the history... sorry... :-(


----------

